# Great Fourth of July summer vacation! June 30-July 7, 2 BR or 4 BR – Massanutten Summer Jam



## happybucklander (Jun 25, 2017)

7-Day Vacation during Summer Jam events and fireworks at Virginia’s Massanutten Mountain

We won’t be staying at our timeshares this upcoming 4th of Julys, so we’re renting them out.  NO TIMESHARE PRESENTATION IS REQUIRED.

The dates are June 30 to July 7, 2015.   This week is THE most sought after week at Massanutten because it includes the annual Summer Jam festival, July 3, 2015.  The festival features live bands, kids activities, expansive beer garden, delicious foods, and a show-stopping fireworks display to finish up the night!  Visit https://www.massresort.com/play/live-events/summer-jam/ for more information.

Massanutten Resort is a great family vacation destination. It has a huge indoor/outdoor water park, golfing, indoor and outdoor pools, basketball court, tennis courts, miniature golf, go-carts and a long list of other on-site and nearby activities

Your vacation is in the top-of-the-line Summit Hillside units at Massanutten. Summit units are rated Gold Crown by RCI. Summits were built in the townhouse style and have nice views of the slopes and golf course.  There are two almost identical condo-style units, one upstairs and one downstairs.

Each unit has 2-bedrooms (one King, and two double beds, each BR with cable TV), 2 baths (one with a HUGE whirlpool tub – big enough for 4 adults), living room area with fireplace, oversized chairs, fold-out couch, cable TV, DVD player and adjacent outside deck, as well as a full-sized kitchen w/ appliances & utensils, and linens/towels, and free wifi.  Sleeps 4 privately and up to 6 with the pull-out couch.

The lower unit is exactly the same as the upper unit, except that it doesn't have the electric range/oven. To make up for the lack of a range, the kitchen is equipped with an electric skillet, electric griddle and a two burner hot plate, so you can cook anything that doesn't require an oven. And the lower also includes a gas grill on the deck, while the upper unit doesn't.

Massanutten Resort is near McGaheysville, VA just outside Harrisonburg, VA, and only about 2.5 hours driving from Washington, DC.

Upstairs Unit – Sleeps 6... $395
Downstairs Unit – Sleeps 6…$375
Both Units - Sleeps 12... $760

These are Summit Peak Drive units 80U/L and 81U/L.  The resort also has these units up for rent so availability is subject to change without notice.  These units rent from the resort for $229 per night plus tax, so these units on this premier week is a great last-minute bargain deal.  

No additional taxes or fees. Express your interest and I'll call the resort to confirm availability

See pictures of the Summit at https://www.massresort.com/stay/lodging/the-summit/


----------



## chequon (Jun 26, 2017)

Is this still available?


----------



## happybucklander (Jun 26, 2017)

chequon said:


> Is this still available?


I   Yes, I still have at least a couple of the 2-bedroom units.


----------



## estoleen (Jun 26, 2017)

I am interested, too


----------



## happybucklander (Jun 26, 2017)

ok.  my email is drhoades@myself.com  I think two of them are spoken for.   I still have one upper and one lower.


----------



## happybucklander (Jun 27, 2017)

estoleen said:


> I am interested, too


email is drhoades@myself.com.  Contact me there and I'll get you my cell # and paperwork.


----------



## happybucklander (Jun 27, 2017)

Down to one U/L unit.  The other two are spoken for, and having ongoing conversations regarding those as well, so if you are interested, let me know today.


----------



## estoleen (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you. I will


----------



## happybucklander (Jun 27, 2017)

I THINK they are all gone now.  Fast and furious!!  Wow.


----------



## happybucklander (Jun 27, 2017)

And, yes all units are gone.  Thanks to everyone for your interest.  Yay TUG!!


----------

